
The taste of a secure future: Applications of Blockchain Technology - seorony
https://medium.com/@feelium/the-taste-of-a-secure-future-applications-of-blockchain-technology-76287aaafa32
======
marenkay
So, we’re talking about the digital version of a ledger here. Store whatever
you want, have a verified reference in the next entry.

Continuing from your example about certificates for each part of a food
production process: that is already possible today, and you do not even need
Blockchain tech for it as you can just use a run of the mill TLS
infrastructure which could certify each step and part. In case of trouble,
it’s even easier than Blockchain. Food rotten? Invalidate the certificate,
fridge starts alarm.

What I miss here is the answer to the question in what way the application of
Blockchain technology would in any way change what you can currently do?

